

Team Lead – here is what your boss isn’t telling you, yet still expects of you - oellenbogen
http://lnbogen.com/2013/06/05/team-lead-here-is-what-your-boss-isnt-telling-you-yet-still-expects-of-you/

======
create028
A point to reiterate is that a great leader will always surround themselves
with brilliant team members. Bad leaders like to surround themselves with
'bad' workers to make themselves feel better about their own inadequacies. If
you can try to hire skilled individuals, and encourage your team members to
become the best possible in their field, then you are not only guiding,
motivating and creating future leaders for further scalability but you are
enabling your team with a strong powerhouse of knowledge where everyone is
valued for their expertise making your life a lot easier as the manager in the
meantime.

~~~
oellenbogen
great point, thanks.

